# Post pictures of your blue-eyed horses : ]



## CloudsMystique

Here's my mare, Mystique:












This is Pappy, a 22-year-old cremello Paso Fino owned by my friend:









This is Benny, a Halflinger with two blue eyes:









This is Jack, a QH/Shetland gelding. His right eye is blue, but I don't have a picture of it : /











Okay... Now post yours : ]


----------



## BaliDoll

I wish my horse had a blue eye! I LOVE blue eyed horses. My mom's horse had an eye that's half blue... so gorgeous...


----------



## PaintHorseMares

Our bay tobiano Paint "Angel" has 2 blue eyes..


----------



## SpiritJordanRivers

My Tennessee Walking Horse Spirit has like, a fourth of a blue eye  You can kinda see it in these pictures, I don't think I have a better ones. If you catch him at a weird angle, he kinda looks crazy 
















Cricket had a half-glass eye








Sorry for the pics being so big


----------



## ilovestitch

CloudsMystique i LOVE Mystiques face!


----------



## RoCru

I LOVE blue-eyed horses!!!!


----------



## bubblegum

my new foal has one blue eye but no pic of it yet, will soon though


----------



## DisneyCowgirl1901

This is Hero, a friends horse


----------



## dynamite.

We have two paints with blue eyes! I'll have to get some pics of them next weekend.


----------



## CloudsMystique

Thanks guys! Your horses are gorgeous : ]


----------



## BaliDoll

I love the partial blue eye like spirit has!!


----------



## TripleDStables

Does partial count?


----------



## paintluver

PintoBean has 2 blue eyes but one is bright and the other is dark.
Here is the bright one


----------



## CloudsMystique

Yep, partials count : ]


One of Mystique's eyes has a little sliver of brown in it.



Keep the pictures coming!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

I just got a new 2 yr old Perlino filly and of course she has blue eyes. This one right here, I had just taken her fly mask off, and of course right as I was snapping a picture a STUPID FLY had to land on her, grrrr... this is the only one I could get up that close too. 









This is Halo again, she is shaved on her shoulder only so she could be verified by APHA that she has paint markings even though they aren't that visible, so she can get the regular paint papers.









And this is Halo with her fly mask on (a week after having her) so you can't see her pretty blue eyes but the flies here have been EXTREMELY bad this year, ugh!!


----------



## close2prfct

Justice blocking my view..got a pic of his eye though :lol:


----------



## Thatgirlsacowboy

SpiritJordanRivers said:


> Cricket had a half-glass eye


 
You have a horse named Cricket, too!!!!! We need to be best friends!!!!!!


----------



## APHA MOMMA

APHA MOMMA said:


> I just got a new 2 yr old Perlino filly and of course she has blue eyes. This one right here, I had just taken her fly mask off, and of course right as I was snapping a picture a STUPID FLY had to land on her, grrrr... this is the only one I could get up that close too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Halo again, she is shaved on her shoulder only so she could be verified by APHA that she has paint markings even though they aren't that visible, so she can get the regular paint papers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And this is Halo with her fly mask on (a week after having her) so you can't see her pretty blue eyes but the flies here have been EXTREMELY bad this year, ugh!!


Okay so I had to go and back and re-put my pictures up. I didn't think about them messing up on here when I went to go put them in another album on photobucket, lol. Sorry about that y'all.


----------



## Kiki

wow i love the blue eyed, dark coloured paints that were posted. sooooo purty!!


----------



## CrazyChester

Wow. I love the partials! They all look so pretty.


----------



## CheyAut

I have three minis with beautiful blues 

Stallion VFG El Arlequin

























Stallion CheyAuts Star Spangled Tucker









































And filly Oak Grove Legends Marina (perlino)
































Baby pic


----------



## CloudsMystique

Those minis are gorgeous!


----------



## AztecBaby

This is my new filly Midnight Mistic Pay The Piper (cremello).


----------



## BaileeJJMommy

That Appy mini is the most handsome little guy I have ever seen!


----------



## CheyAut

Thanks!!


----------



## RoCru

Love those minis! The first little guy is stunning!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

*Here I have one blue eye.....*










Heres Taz....


----------



## CloudsMystique

PonderosaMiniatures said:


> Heres Taz....




He's adorable! I LOVE buckskins and palominos with blue eyes.


----------



## ilovestitch

I love that his name is Taz!


----------



## PonderosaMiniatures

*Thank you*

His real name is,
Tazmanian's Flying Scutterbotch....

You would think he would be a real, fiesty dude, hes a big chicken....


----------



## MacabreMikolaj

Pics of Jynxy with her partial blue!


----------



## FjordFan

CloudsMystique said:


> Here's my mare, Mystique:


She is really striking.


----------



## omgpink

OMG Mystic is gorgeous!

This is Illusion from the rescue ranch I work at.


----------



## ilovestitch

Illusion is gorgeous!!!!!!!!
This is a paint gelding im going to look at to buy in 2 days


----------



## CloudsMystique

omgpink said:


> OMG Mystic is gorgeous!
> 
> This is Illusion from the rescue ranch I work at.


Oh my god... He's GORGEOUS. What breed is he?


----------



## Appy Luvr

Here's my double blue eyes mini, Pixie!


----------



## omgpink

CloudsMystique said:


> Oh my god... He's GORGEOUS. What breed is he?


Thanks. I'm not sure what breed she is. Livestock found her out in the desert. I think she might have some mustang in her though.


----------

